# SURPRISE!!! Introducing ....



## Tucker57 (Nov 20, 2010)

The puppy formerly known as Hootie is soooooo cute! He's the brother of my Stella. It cracked me up the way such a little guy mixed it up with his bigger littermates. Totally fearless!

Have fun with him!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I am very happy for you all, but especially Seelie. He is a lucky boy to have you for his new Mama. Wishing you nothing but the best with your new boy!


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Congratulations! Seelie is so handsome.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

Tucker57 said:


> The puppy formerly known as Hootie is soooooo cute! He's the brother of my Stella. It cracked me up the way such a little guy mixed it up with his bigger littermates. Totally fearless!
> 
> Have fun with him!


oh he's so funny. he's so petite, yet all up in their business. 

he starting to be a bit less intimidated by eva and temperance's size. eva really wants to play w/ him, and the second she is a bit over rough he yips and she stops. i saw temperance do the play bow and bounce around him so she's getting happy to have him (she was a bit jealous last night but he slept in the crate and she slept with me so she knows)

the cairns are more his speed ... he's a bit taller than them. lol.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Yay for you and your "growing" family!! Such a cute little boy, and what a great surprise and lifelong memory for your beautiful daughter. All my parents ever surprised me with were dime store turtles and gold fish. That's one sweet face on your new boy, it's going to be great fun to watch him grow up. Pictures, pictures and more pictures, any time you please!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Congratulations on your darling boy, Seelie !

His face is precious with caring and gentle eyes.

May the days ahead with him be filled with joy and laughter.

Ah, puppy love


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

You can see the happiness in your daughters eyes - she is adorable. And Seely - what a face! Love him. :angel2: I think Suri is an aunt to him  Not sure but they are related. Congrats on your Tintlet boy!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

yes, suri is. levi is his grandad.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

I bet your daughter was thrilled! I met these precious babies a few weeks ago and this little guy was entirely too adorable. Well, they all were. And they did give the best puppy kisses. Congratulations on the newest addition to your family!


----------



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

He is beautiful. I love the fae name.

Paula


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Congratulations Tina and Maeve!!
I bet that boy is going to be absolutely spoiled!!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He is such a handsome boy!

Congratulations on your family member! I wish you and your daughter and family many, many happy years with him. He look so intelligent in the photo._


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

How completely adorable. He is cute as can be and I love how you surprised your beautiful daughter. Cant wait to follow his growing up


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

Congrats! He is gorgeous! Tintlet has such beautiful poodles, im sure you and your daughter are thrilled!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

littlestitches said:


> He is beautiful. I love the fae name.
> 
> Paula


yes, he's a good little fae boy. (seelie are the good faeries) and when he's naughty i'll call him unseelie. 

plus for people who watch the show bones, the main character is a forensic scientist named dr. temperance brennan (although my dog wasn't named after her) and her partner is an fbi agent named Seeley Booth. so it's a bit fun that his name is in keeping w/ my faerie love (all my registered dogs have some faerie reference in their name) and then i also have temperance and seelie like the tv show!


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

He's beautiful!


----------



## BigDog (Dec 14, 2010)

He is adorable!Congrats!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

congrats to all!! love the way you surprised your beautiful daughter!! and your pup is just heart stopping!! can't wait to see more pics !!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

What a cutie! Let the puppy fun begin. I bet your daughter was thrilled. There is nothing better than a child with a puppy.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

WHOOOP!!! MPS strikes again!! :lol: Congratulations on your new addition!! He's beautiful!


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Your daughter will always remember the trip to get Seelie and how you hoodwinked her. She will be telling this story as a wonderful memory of her childhood, her mom, and her little boy poodle.

Congratulations.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

he is fitting in amazing here! what a good poodle boy. He's going up and down the stairs and we're doing well with house breaking. he's easy to put to bed at night and he's just an easy going boy.

he's a bright little fellow.

my daughter is in love (as we all are) and takes her responsibility w/ him seriously.

temperance is a bit jealous (as would be expected from the diva), but i've informed her that she's my bed poodle, so i hope that will help. she has been playing with him, but she gives him a growl when he comes to me for love and i've had to remind her that she's not the be all end all of the dog world. she's adjusting, though. 

eva (my lab) pounces on him because she forgets she outweighs him by 50 pounds. he yips and she stops. she has learned to lay down and let him pounce on her instead. she's just the best dog on the planet. 

the cairns ... well they are indifferent. he's not food, nor a cat or squirrel to chase, so he's just a part of the pack. as long as lily is the main dog, she could care less. max is fairly clueless, but he's that way in general.

the cat is not amused.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

so cute! both of them!


----------

